# bleeding during clomid cycle,help?



## jenny1234 (Feb 20, 2012)

hi everyone has anyone had bleeding/spotting during a clomid cycle and if so what cycle day(s) was it on? I'm on my 4th round of clomid at 25mg cd 2-6 and I'm on cd 10 today and have starting lightly bleeding (red bleeding) i was previously on 50mg of clomid on cycles 1,2 and 3 and i ovulated on all 3 cycles with really high day 21 progesterone (top result was at over 200) so after a break from clomid to have my laparoscopy Ive been put on at a lower dose i didt have any mid cycle bleeding at all when i was on 50mg but when not on clomid during any natural cycles i bled every month without fail due to no ovulation would appreciate any advise 

thanks xx


----------



## pumpkin34 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Jenny,

How are you now?  I'm only on my first cycle of Clomid and not experienced any bleeding luckily but it is stated in the list of possible side effects so I doubt it's anything to worry about.  Sorry I can't help more and I hope you get some better answers!

Good luck!
x


----------



## jenny1234 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hiya thanks for your post, it seems to have stopped was just on and off for a short time just strange that I didt have it atall before I'm worried that it might not have worked this cycle as I've not had any side effects this time either, how's your 1st cycle going so far? Any side effects? How far are you into your cycle?

Jenny x


----------



## pumpkin34 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Jenny,
That's good news it's stopped now, one less thing to worry about lol!  Yeah I know what you mean about wondering whether or not it's working if you don't experience side effects, I'm the same as had absolutely none while I was taking the Clomid or after.  I did have some strange pains mid cycle that were different for me but I also suffer with IBS so may have been more due to that lol.  I'm on CD 19 now, looking out for every little symptom like all of us!  I'm having a day 21 blood test on Monday so really hoping to hear that I've ovulated but hear alot of stories about the blood test not always being reliable anyway so not too worried.  Are you having any tests this cycle to see if the 25mg is working for you?
Nic
x


----------



## jenny1234 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hiya,
Were quite close in terms of where were at in the clomid cycle then I'm on day 17 I can't remember how far along I was in my other clomid cycles that I started experiencing side effects but it wasnt while I was actually taking the clomid was further along do you take yours on day 2-6? That's my days, yes I have a day 21 blood test to follow every clomid cycle to tell me if I've ovulated or not and mine did give me a clear yes I had and at what level even on my 1st clomid cycle when it was only in the high 30's so I think you can rely on them but I knew I had ovulated anyway as I had quite strong ovulation pains but not had any so far this cycle, have you since your last post? Maybe something to keep in mind all my previous clomid cycles were longer than I'm use to being about 31-32 days where as normally I'm 25-28 days so I ovulate later in my cycle than I expected to.

Jenny x


----------



## pumpkin34 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Jenny,

Sorry for the slow reply, been offline for a few days as no connection.  Well, I'm on day 26 of my cycle now.  Don't think it has worked for me this time!  Possibly a little early to tell but I think I'd have a feeling and I really don't lol.  I'll wait and see if AF shows up next week and if not then maybe I'll test but generally I have around a 5 week cycle and like you say the Clomid can sometimes lengthen it as well so next week might be too early even to test.

I had my day 21 blood test at the start of the week and the results were supposed to be back today but they aren't... grrrr... so will have to wait til Monday!  Annoying!!  My treatment is also on days 2-6, I think that is usual for most people from what I've read.  

How are things going for you at the moment?

Nic
x


----------



## jenny1234 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hiya it would be ideal if you did ovulate and just not had any side effect il keep my fingers crossed for you that your results give you a thumbs up I'm sure plenty of people have had similar cycles to you thinking its not worked and then the blood tests have come back as a yes, Its difficult to know when to test on the clomid as its anything but a 'normal' cycle my doctor told me if I get to day 35 and period hasn't shown itself to test. Well on my day 18 I had pains all day same as with my first 3 cycles so I'm quite sure this was my ovulation day I'm on day 23 now so had my blood test a couple of days ago will be calling Monday for the results.

Jenny x


----------



## jenny1234 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi pumpkin how are you? just wondering how your getting on with your clomid? Are you on your second clomid round now? Or did you have success first time

Jenny x


----------



## pumpkin34 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Jenny,

I'm good thanks, how are you doing?  Yes I'm on my second cycle of Clomid now, think I'm on about day 12.  No luck first time around unfortunately but I kind of knew that although saying that I did get confirmation from the doctor that I ovulated so that was great news.  Amazed really as I had absolutely no side effects and this time has been the same (so far!) so I guess that just goes to show that no symptoms don't necessarily mean that nothing is happening!  Going to try and give it my best shot this month lol as not sure we really did enough last month, it's just so hard when you don't know for sure when you're ovulating and being tied down to times etc but hey ho!

And how about you?  Any luck yet?  Was wondering, do you ever use the OPKs or do you just rely on your symptoms as you seem to get more definite signs?  I've been thinking about maybe giving them a go next cycle but hear about them being unreliable so not sure.......

xx


----------



## jenny1234 (Feb 20, 2012)

That's great news that you did ovulate on your 1st cycle and didt have the horrible side effect hope that's the case for you while your on the clomid, yes I did use the opk I tried really cheap ones and expensive clear blue ones too on my clomid cycles 1,2 and 3 but didt once detect a surge so I'm not even trying them this time but their worth ago as if they do for you at least you know where you stand in your cycle in terms of when you do ovulate I only know what day I ovulate as I have pain for the day/night did you get any pain? No luck for me again I've been having a really horrible time with it all think because I know I'm coming to the end of my clomid cycles now just the rest of this cycle then 1 more for me, I did ovulate on the 25mg tho with my day 21 bloods results over 100 again.

Jenny x


----------



## pumpkin34 (Feb 25, 2012)

I know it's hard not to be disappointed when it doesn't work each month but try not to be down about it.  I'm sure there's loads of women who've had to stick with the Clomid for a bit longer to get a result and you also have to keep in mind that it's one of the first treatments to try and there's a whole load of other options open to you if it doesn't work.  You've got time on your side and I'm sure it'll happen for you.  What about trying reflexology or acupuncture?  Even if you don't have much confidence in it helping your fertility it really is great for relaxation and that can't be bad.  I've started going once a week and feel I really benefit from it.  There's a thread on here somewhere about it.

No I didn't get any ovualtion pain the first time, lucky again I guess but also means I get no indication as to when I'm ovulating.  I'm going to try the OPKs just for a month or two and see if they're helpful.  

Whereabouts are you in your current cycle?  I hope you get some luck this month!!

xx


----------



## jenny1234 (Feb 20, 2012)

Well that's just it these last 2 clomid cycles are my last as would have been on and off it for 6 months and my doctor doesn't go any longer than that so he said after would be along the lines of iui, ivf which we can't have unless we go private as we already have a son together so after next month will just be hoping for a 'spontaneous conception' as my doctor put it, I did look into acupuncture but the only place that could fit me in as I'd need weekly sessions was just over an hour away and after travel and the treatments would be £50 a week so I decided against it I didt think about reflexolgy tho glad you feel a benefit from it hope that helps you and gets you a bfp. I'm on day 10 now so just over a week till ovulation day normally on day 18 which I think is quite late but doctor hasn't said its anything for concern I have to be reviewed again after my next day 21 blood test as my results are so high they will have to decide if I can take my 6th lot of clomid.

Jenny x


----------



## pumpkin34 (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes I think it's usual to only be allowed 6 months of Clomid before alot of doctors decide that's enough but I bet they've been plenty who've gotten a BFP in the last month or two of treatment so don't give up hope.  Reflexology has similar benefits to acupuncture I think but it's half the price so you could consider it in the future if you think it'll help.  I have heard about IVF etc not always being available to couples who already have a child, seems a little unfair but having looked around in the beginning there are far more affordable clinics abroad.  Don't think like that though hun, still two goes left with the Clomid and like you say, you can still try for a natural BFP it seems to have happened to people on here who'd given up hope a long time ago!

Just out of interest, why would your high results mean that you may not be able to take the 6th lot of Clomid?  I thought the higher the progesterone the better?

xx


----------



## jenny1234 (Feb 20, 2012)

Well il look into that sounds good would be good to take up after my clomid if that's not successful to help me with a natural conception, well they are wanting to review me again as with such high progesterone levels I should be having strong side effects every time I call the hospital they are really concerned what side effects I've had and what level of pain I've had also as when not on clomid I don't ovulate at all on my own progesterone being 5 or less every month my results on clomid suggest it kick starts my body in to ovulating on my own and a clomid ovulation so releasing more than 1 egg but I've not been offered a scan like some women get to confirm this think this isn't something they do with my hospital.

Jenny x


----------



## pumpkin34 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Jenny,

Just wondering how it's going for you with the Clomid and if you were able to take your 6th course?  I hope you've not been too down and maybe you've had some good news...    

Pumpkin
xx


----------



## jenny1234 (Feb 20, 2012)

hi pumpkin,

Im fine thanks how are you? what's happening with your clomid are you on another cycle or any good news? I was due to start my 6th and final round tomorrow but spoke to my doctor earlier and my latest progesterone blood test came back at 189 this time so Ive had to stop for my own 'safety' not sure if i will get to take the final round or if that's it so not been a good day to say the least.

jenny x


----------



## pumpkin34 (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear about what's happened with you Jenny, must be so disappointing but 189 is very high and like you say, may mean it's a little unsafe for you to carry on.  Rubbish eh!  Have they given you any indication as to what could be happening to make it so high?  I'm still quite new to this so not sure what else there is available but maybe you could try injectables.. they might have a different effect on you??  If you can't take these or your last course of Clomid then don't give up hope of a natural BFP, lots of ladies here seem to have gotten lucky when off all medication.  

I've just started my 3rd course of Clomid.  Had a really weird month this time with none of my usual PMS symptoms and can't help thinking that maybe this drug isn't going to help me.  I keep reading that if it doesn't work in first 3 months then it tends not to (which isn't true) and wondering why, if I'm ovulating, that nothing is happening and that there must be something else wrong with me!  But gotta try and keep positive I guess, find distractions, easier said than done though!!

Pumpkin
xx


----------



## jenny1234 (Feb 20, 2012)

is so disappointing but thats the way it has to be, I'm not sure if they will consider me for injectables the last appointment i went to (where i was given my 4th,5th and 6th lot of clomid) they said after this we would be looking at assisted conception like iui and ivf if we didt already have a child together and that we have some 'difficult decisions ahead'. I really do hope they work for you i too herd that by my doctor he actually said if clomid is going to work it will probably happen for us in the first 3 months, are you on your 3rd cycle now? have you had a lap and dye or anything like that? i was offered that along with the hysteroscopy too after my 3 clomid cycles as they said its unfair too carry on taking clomid if there is problems elswhere, my 4th and 5th cycles were different too each other and very different to the 1st 3 cycles i think its quite common so try not to worry too much, although is frustrating at times.

x


----------



## pumpkin34 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Jenny,

Yes it's rubbish!!  So what's your next step - just try naturally for a while?  I guess you just have to focus on the fact that you're still young and have time on your side and if it doesn't happen naturally you have a while to save for treatment if you're not eligible on the NHS.

This is my third Clomid cycle yes.  I went for acupuncture on Saturday for the first time so if I notice any differences I'll let you know in case you decide to try it sometime.  I always have very light AF that lasts for like 1 or 2 days and this has been no different on Clomid so the acupuncture man thinks I may be ovulating fine with or without Clomid but just have a very thin lining each month hence the light bleeding and possibly the reason why I can't get pregnant as nothing can implant if the lining is too thin.  This makes sense to me though has never been mentioned by my specialist so I think I'll ask about it on my next appointment.  I think Clomid thins the lining anyway so could be aggravating things!  The acupuncture is meant to improve blood flow to the womb among other things so I'll report back if I get good results.  Had all the investigations prior to being given Clomid as I was told it was pointless having it if you have blocked tubes for example or other problems.  To be honest, I'm not expecting much from the Clomid now and just want to get onto IVF or whatever the next step is!

Pumpkin
xx


----------

